# Diesel Injector Cleaner



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just had my van MoTd. Passed OK - no problems but it was recommended that I use some injector cleaner as the engine smoked when they did the emission test.

I've never been one to use fuel additives but maybe I should?

What say the MHF experts? Any recommended brands?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Protec is very good.

Also BG44K.

Used both with good results. They are not the same as the rubbish you can buy off the shelf. These are trade additives that actually work.

Ignore the instructions to add to a tank, add to 1/4 tank or below and drive it like you stole it for whatever is left in the tank!


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

No expert but, having an elderly 4x4 which was borderline for the emissions test, I now use an additive just before the test each year - and yes, give it a bit of welly. 
Passes the test fine now.

And you have got to believe that there will be some improvement in performance and economy if you are not puffing out so much smoke


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you currently use supermarket diesel just use a couple of tanks of decent stuff like Shell V-Power.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Stanner said:


> If you currently use supermarket diesel just use a couple of tanks of decent stuff like Shell V-Power.


Having heard an expert talk about it on Radio4 I would agree with Stanner.

How many miles has your engine done?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> How many miles has your engine done?


Only 50k.

I would see it as maintenance rather than trying to clean up an old engine, which it isn't.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

tonyt said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > How many miles has your engine done?
> ...


Hi Tony,

I agree with you there should not be enough wear to create smoke.
The detergent in V Power and the like should be enough to clean up your injectors if a tank full is used once or twice a year.

Clean air filter and synthetic oil also help.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Andysam said:


> Protec is very good.
> 
> Also BG44K.
> 
> ...


We use Millers on the lorries and don`t faf about adding a cap full per tank, we used to fill the fuel filters with it


----------



## wilkomint (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used this in my VW Golf and my Starspirit for a number of years/miles and it's been great for both, you notice the tone of the engine changes and there's no visible emissions.It improves power and fuel economy and on our trip around France our Starspirit returned 30+ mpg fully loaded with bikes on the back.It is available from Halfords,or if you're near Brighouse you can buy at trade price

http://www.millersoils.net/1_Millers_frame_AUTO_TRADE.htm at their counter.

cheers Alex


----------



## lockpicker1969 (Sep 3, 2011)

was thinking of getting some injector cleaner myself.Shell V-Power.... good tip, whats the price per litre?


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I have used Millers for a long time now and get it from Ebay here. Great service and the cheapest I have found.

Graham


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

lockpicker1969 said:


> was thinking of getting some injector cleaner myself.Shell V-Power.... good tip, whats the price per litre?


Usually 5-6p/litre more than the regular stuff so (depending on the size of your tank) 1 or 2 fill-ups is about the same price as a bottle of treatment.

PS

Tip if you are ever anywhere near Luxembourg fill up there as it was about £1.10/litre there at the beginning of Sept.


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Our service department will only use Forte advanced formula diesel treatment. I have used this on my Audi A6 2.7 v6 diesel and it’s the best I have ever used.

We usually fill the new diesel filter with it and or just add it to the fuel tank. We recently had a Mitsubishi 4x4 with over 150k on the clock, this vehicle had a very bad misfire about 300 RMP. One bottle in the new fuel filter and one in the fuel tank and after a very short run the engine ran like new. I’m not saying this product will cure every diesel engine smoke problem but for cleaning fuel systems it’s the best on the market. 

Contact details for forte technical helpline :024 76421131


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mandale said:


> Our service department will only use Forte advanced formula diesel treatment. I have used this on my Audi A6 2.7 v6 diesel and it's the best I have ever used.


But is that because they are in the "Good Garage Scheme" operated by Forte?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Garage_Scheme

Nothing against Forte personally, but links like this should be open and transparent.


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Perhaps, Stanner should do his homework before casting wild accusations. 

If he did he would quite easily see that none of the Mandale group of companies are registered or ever will be registered with forte’s good garage scheme. 

We simply use the product and find it to be the best we have found. 

As a trade member that uses these products I just thought my input may be of some use to other members and was not promoting a product for my own gains.



Mandale, do not promote services offered by our own companies on this forum we pay advertising companies to do this for us. That is why I did not offer this product for sale.

I will accept your apology in advance Stanner, thank you.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mandale said:


> Perhaps, Stanner should do his homework before casting wild accusations.
> 
> If he did he would quite easily see that none of the Mandale group of companies are registered or ever will be registered with forte's good garage scheme.
> 
> ...


I simply asked the question and you have now answered it, thank you.

I do not apologise for asking questions.

PS I do not belong to any Shell scheme either - just a satisfied user like your workshop. :wink:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Always wise to use this type of product if you ve got black smoke on acceleration and some are better than others... 

But there can be other causes of black smoke if you find yourself leaving a trail under acceleration at altitude bearing in mind the alps roads can rise to 12,500 feet.... The air is thinner and it can make a very big differance to the manner in which the fuel is burnt and although modern vehicles should have some "compensation system" fitted (even my petrol car has) ... it can malfunction and i ve even owned vehicles that dont have a system fitted and they smoked like hell at altitude.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Most diesel additives contain xylene, a solvent.

Even with diesel vehicles of up to 150k have never used additives.

Prior to MOT have a good 20 mile dash. Ensure engine is warmed up and no problems.

Dave p


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Without doubt Forte advanced formula diesel treatment is the one to use - shove the whole bottle into half filled diesel tank & notice the difference after 50 - 80 miles . . I use it every year just before the MOT & my 1997 van flies throu the exhaust tests no problem.
[ I get mine off e-bay ]


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Another vote for the Forte treatment.

Peugeot 306 1.9 diesel 1988 year, failed mot on emissions, stuck a bottle in and gave it a blast, then sailed through.

Now written off by some nutter in a landrover :x 

Paul.


----------



## lockpicker1969 (Sep 3, 2011)

just ordered some Forte advanced formula diesel treatment. see if it makes a difference to my 1994 110,000 mile van


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I was just wondering whether it would be beneficial to stick some in a newer van, mines a 2007????

Steve


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Another vote for Forte,

Used it for several years and all my vehicles have passed MOT's after using it,

Better cold starting, smoother running, get mine off ebay.


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Chigman said:


> I was just wondering whether it would be beneficial to stick some in a newer van, mines a 2007????
> 
> Steve


Yes this product would be beneficial for any age of vehicle.

Its not just for passing the MOT, it cleans the whole fuel system. 
It also seems to dissolve water in the fuel cleaning and removing that white scum you get when water is mixed with diesel.

We also us it in our diesel jet wash where the diesel always has water contamination.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

I've used Forte as a fuel additive before.I'm due to change to fuel filter this weekend, and my mechanic gave me a bottle (a free gift after the cambelt change)and said to tip it in the fuel filter, screw it back on and start the van up. Said it was a great way of clearing everything out! Suppose its only the same as tipping a bottle of redex straight down the carbs on my old sierra! Couldnt see anything for about 5 mins due to the white smoke!


----------



## lockpicker1969 (Sep 3, 2011)

I only changed my fuel filter 1000 mile ago but I am tempted to do the same now. Think I will price one up as I have found new /cheaper suppliers since I bought my last one.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

An update:

I didn't get a chance to buy some Forte before I went on my last tour but I did have a bottle on Wynns which I added to my full tank of supermarket diesel. That tank gave me around a 4 MPG (8%) improvement - no noticeable difference in driving.

I have now filled up with Shell +, or whatever it's called, but at 1.448 per litre it will be interesting to see what MPG it gives me.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I got about 3 mpg less than sainsbury`s. That wa sin my scudo

Dave


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Use the big boys stuff go and look at United Diesels web page and buy a gallon and add to tank every fill-up. Lost one engine with poor lube and clesaning and this works.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Use the big boys stuff go and look at United Diesels web page and buy a gallon and add to tank every fill-up. Lost one engine with poor lube and clesaning and this works.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Wow - £200+ a gallon!


----------

